# Im from Beijing.Where to get cream crested guinea pig?



## chen (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi，everyone.Im now in Beijing ,China.I would like to get some cream crested guinea pigs from your country.Because Beijing Cavy Club has no one cream crested guinea pig yet,nor China.I dont know where to get the cream crested guinea pig.Who can help with me?THANKS!


----------

